
Skel: A Streaming Parallel Skeleton Library for Erlang - untothebreach
http://skel.weebly.com/about-skel.html
======
angersock
The good stuff is here:

[http://chrisb.host.cs.st-andrews.ac.uk/skel-test-
master/tuto...](http://chrisb.host.cs.st-andrews.ac.uk/skel-test-
master/tutorial/bin/tutorial.html)

------
CountHackulus
Wish the videos were more than just screen captures of the terminal, but
regardless, this seems really nice and a good way to abstract away some of the
boilerplate.

